# Sweeney Todd



## Verena67 (1 Marzo 2008)

Quanto sangue!

Quanto sangue!


Quanto sangue!!



Siamo andati or ora io e il mio maritozzo. Pareri disgiunti: a me è piaciuto (con riserva), a lui proprio no. Ma mio marito odia sia i musical che gli horror, specie quelli in variante grand guignol come questo.

Che dire?! 

Fotografia grandiosa, fatta apposta per la faccia sublime di Johnny che sempre e comunque è l'uomo piu' squisito apparso al di là di una telecamera.

Lui è l'evoluzione di Edward Mani di Forbice, il cugino sobrio del Capitano Jack Sparrow, insomma è il fanciullo fatto uomo cui una luce livida non toglie né rughe né stanchezza, gli occhi bistrati di nero come in un film del cinema muto.

Nella breve parentesi di sogno borghese inglese di Mrs. Lovett (un incantevole Elena Bonham Carter) sul canale della Manica, il sole splende, ma è un sole di cartone, e ritorna l'immagine del film muto (un po' come nel bellissimo THE ILLUSIONIST, l'avete veduto?), con Johnny imbronciato e bellissimo nel pigiama a righe....e lui, il bambino e Mrs. Lovett terribile famiglia di spettri...già morti già morti già morti...come in The Others.

Ritorna il vecchio detto indiano, "se prepari la vendetta, scava DUE fosse", ma qui di fosse ne servirebbero a decine, se non fosse che l'impagabile, innamorata Mrs. Lovett ha un'idea pratica e redditizia....

E chi si salverà non sarà piu' innocente, perché il male uccide l'innocenza, per cui anche la giovane Johanna, il bambino e il marinaio porteranno per sempre il peso della colpa....

grandi attori "potteriani" (il giudice Alan Rickman - già Severus Piton - Elena Bonham Carter - Bellatrix Lestrange, Codaliscia - Timothy Spall) per un film americano dal sapore squisitamente inglese.

E Johnny canta benissimo, con una voce profonda e impostata che non gli avrei mai immaginato, ma non riesce, come personaggio a farsi amare...sono davvero tutti morti viventi....e la sua canzone di morte lo separa da tutto il resto del mondo...inesorabilmente...come un fantasma tra i vivi (echi de Il Corvo).

Bacio!


----------



## Old Vulvia (1 Marzo 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Quanto sangue!
> 
> Quanto sangue!
> 
> ...


Avevo proposto ai miei amici di andarlo a vedere stasera ma nessuno ha accettato! "Ripieghiamo" su "Non è un paese per vecchi".

Lo andrò quindi a vedere, da sola, la prossima settimana.. dici che mi devo portare appresso un thermos di camomilla?


----------



## Verena67 (1 Marzo 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Avevo proposto ai miei amici di andarlo a vedere stasera ma nessuno ha accettato! "Ripieghiamo" su "Non è un paese per vecchi".
> 
> Lo andrò quindi a vedere, da sola, la prossima settimana.. dici che mi devo portare appresso un thermos di camomilla?


 
l'altro film altrettanto sanguinoso che ho visto in vita mia è "Intervista con il vampiro"!

Bacio!


----------



## Old Confù (1 Marzo 2008)

Adoro Tim Burton....davvero 1 dei miei registi preferiti!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Marzo 2008)

*vere*

chissà come sara' al di qua della telecamera


----------



## Verena67 (1 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> chissà come sara' al di qua della telecamera


 
da come se lo tiene Vanessa Paradis penso al di sopra delle aspettative! 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Bacio!


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Marzo 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> da come se lo tiene Vanessa Paradis penso al di sopra delle aspettative!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


facciamoci un pensierino allora...

l'altra sera a proposito ho visto la puntata dei cesaroni, che mi piacciono troppo, dove per patto i coniugi avevano deciso che se, avessero avuto l'occasione di incontrare un divo durante il corso della propria vita, il patto di fedeltà si sarebbe reciso anche solo per una notte.


io , in verità, e vi giuro che non sto fingendo, non lo farei nemmeno per pitt o chiunque altro....anche per una sola notte..o un solo secondo...

so' stranita io forse.


----------



## Verena67 (2 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> facciamoci un pensierino allora...
> 
> l'altra sera a proposito ho visto la puntata dei cesaroni, che mi piacciono troppo, dove per patto i coniugi avevano deciso che se, avessero avuto l'occasione di incontrare un divo durante il corso della propria vita, il patto di fedeltà si sarebbe reciso anche solo per una notte.
> 
> ...


 
se pensi a quanti lo fanno per Moooolto meno...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Bacio!


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Marzo 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> se pensi a quanti lo fanno per Moooolto meno......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma lo fanno proprio perchè non è IL DIVO/LA DIVA in sè che da significato al venir meno a quel patto di fedeltà...farlo per una sola notte pre-meditandolo? 

Che senso ha? Comprarsi un gelato?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma lo fanno proprio perchè non è IL DIVO/LA DIVA in sè che da significato al venir meno a quel patto di fedeltà...farlo per una sola notte pre-meditandolo?
> 
> Che senso ha? Comprarsi un gelato?


Non vedo i Cesaroni (l'idea stessa della famiglia allargata mi dà la nausea)...ma credo che il patto abbia proprio quel significato lì, toglie il gusto della trasgressione (del resto che cosa rappresenta il tradimento con un divo generico???) e conferma invece il rapporto pricipale che non potrebbe essere messo in pericolo se non per un caso eccezionale e che riassorbirebbe anche l'evento straordinario.
Sono discorsi puramente teorici....la pratica è un'altra cosa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Marzo 2008)

Avete letto "Questa è la storia" di Pennac?
C'è una importante parte del libro dedicata al divo e a come il tradimento con il divo non viene vissuto dagli uomini traditi come un'umiliazione, ma anzi con l'orgoglio di possedere una donna che è gradita dal divo....


----------



## Lettrice (2 Marzo 2008)

Adoro Tim Burton, Elena Bonham Carter e chiaramente Jonny Depp... prossima sara' la visione... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: Intervista col Vampiro e' il film che mi ha fatto rivalutare Cruise... la scena finale in cui azzanna il giornalista si mette alla guida sistemandosi i pizzi marci della camicia e' meravigliosa..


----------



## Grande82 (2 Marzo 2008)

Allora, anche io l'ho visto ieri!!!
Mi è piaciuto tantissimo!
DIvertente, a tratti, dolcemente triste, infinitamente disperato.
Jhonny è davvero straordinario, devo dire che l'avevo finora sottovalutato, è PERFETTO! Anche se Tim Burton, in fondo, sceglie i personaggi per lui, più che il contrario (anche il protagonista del cartoon 'La sposa cadavere' era disegnato su di lui!). Bellatrix (scusate, ma ieri mancava solo harry! Come dice verena, c'erano proprio tutti! Piton, minus, bellatrix....mi aspettavo una bacchetta salvifica alla fine! Allora questi film di HP non sono poi così sola,eh?!?!) è superba, uno sguardo, e hai capito tutto.
Spunti: 







S
P
O
I
L
E
R










1- Quando lei sceglie Mr Todd al bambino, quando, nonostante il ragazzo mostra di amarla davvero e l'uomo le mostra ancora la propria indifferenza, lei decide che quello che vuole è lui, che vuole salvarlo,a nche a scapito del ragazzo (non rischia, chiedendogli il silenzio, decide di finirlo e basta) cosa sceglie inr ealtà? Un marito al posto di un figlio, in tempi difficili? Il cuore al posto del sentimento?
2- Vere, perchè pensi che il marinaio e jhoanna perdano l'innocneza? Capisco il bambino, ma perchè anche loro?
3- Santo cielo, non ha riconsociuto Lucy.... che tristezza....l'unico momento davvero brutto.....


----------



## Verena67 (2 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Adoro Tim Burton, Elena Bonham Carter e chiaramente Jonny Depp... prossima sara' la visione...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
non potrei concordare di piu'. Cruise sarà quello che volete, ma in quel film è un SIGNOR ATTORE! (specie di fronte al pallido, in tutti i sensi, Pitt).

Bacio!


----------



## Grande82 (2 Marzo 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non potrei concordare di piu'. Cruise sarà quello che volete, ma in quel film è un SIGNOR ATTORE! (specie di fronte al pallido, in tutti i sensi, Pitt).
> 
> Bacio!


ehi, ci sei!!!
Come stai, maestra?


----------



## Verena67 (2 Marzo 2008)

*Grande*

Allora, anche io l'ho visto ieri!!!
Mi è piaciuto tantissimo!
DIvertente, a tratti, dolcemente triste, infinitamente disperato.
Jhonny è davvero straordinario, devo dire che l'avevo finora sottovalutato, è PERFETTO! Anche se Tim Burton, in fondo, sceglie i personaggi per lui, più che il contrario (anche il protagonista del cartoon 'La sposa cadavere' era disegnato su di lui!).

*Tim Burton ha sempre detto che Depp è il suo alter ego filmico.*
*Di piu' fini non poteva trovarne!









*


spesso  Bellatrix (scusate, ma ieri mancava solo harry! Come dice verena, c'erano proprio tutti! Piton, minus, bellatrix....mi aspettavo una bacchetta salvifica alla fine! Allora questi film di HP non sono poi così sola,eh?!?!) è superba, uno sguardo, e hai capito tutto.

*Io lei la ricordo ragazzina, faceva l'eroina di alcuni film tv tratti dai romanzi di Barbara Cartland (la "nonnastra" di Lady Diana), ed era un cosino bruttarello con due enormi occhi.*
*Pero' brava. Un sacco brava, come dimostra in tanti film in costume e non. Era la ragazza di Fight Club, ve la ricordate?*


Spunti: 







S
P
O
I
L
E
R










1- Quando lei sceglie Mr Todd al bambino, quando, nonostante il ragazzo mostra di amarla davvero e l'uomo le mostra ancora la propria indifferenza, lei decide che quello che vuole è lui, che vuole salvarlo,a nche a scapito del ragazzo (non rischia, chiedendogli il silenzio, decide di finirlo e basta) cosa sceglie inr ealtà? Un marito al posto di un figlio, in tempi difficili? Il cuore al posto del sentimento?


*Direi è il momento clou del film.*
*Tra l'altro il ragazzo è bravissimo. Espressivo da morire.*
*Mrs. Lovett è una donna pratica, nella sua amoralità, e non è cattiva. Piu' volte esprime tenerezza per il bambino, gli orfani, etc.*
*Il suo scegliere al bambino, sincero e pulito, un uomo che le ha fatto capire in tuttii modi che la sta solo USANDO perché l'unico suo obiettivo è la VENDETTA, non è forse l'autolesionismo tipico femminile?!?!

Non ci siamo riconosciute tutte noi in lei?!?*

*In fondo lei è una donna indipendente, e pratica, non penso voglia un marito. Vuole l'UOMO che NON LA SCEGLIE.*

*E' piu' autolesionistico e vero di così.*

*E' come siamo spesso tutte noi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Non rievoca forse benissimo cio' che qui si dice sempre "Io sarei stata mille volte meglio per te di Lucy"?!















*


2- Vere, perchè pensi che il marinaio e jhoanna perdano l'innocneza? Capisco il bambino, ma perchè anche loro?

*Johanna ha visto Sweeney uccidere. Il marinaio ha ucciso il tipo del manicomio.*
*Nessuno dei due mi da' l'aria di credere ancora alle favole...lei alla fine lo dice anche, se non sbaglio..."la nostra favola non si realizzerà"*


3- Santo cielo, non ha riconsociuto Lucy.... che tristezza....l'unico momento davvero brutto....


*a me invece è sembrato quasi ovvio. Come poteva riconoscerla?! Lui era tanto tanto che non pensava piu' a lei CONCRETAMENTE. Lei non era piu' la persona reale, ma solo un fantasma del passato. Erano da tempo lontanissimi.*

Un bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (2 Marzo 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ehi, ci sei!!!
> Come stai, maestra?


 
discretamente, domani torno al lavoro! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Old yoniage (26 Giugno 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> il male uccide l'innocenza, per cui anche la giovane Johanna, il bambino e il marinaio porteranno per sempre il peso della colpa....


Perchè ? :-( Che male hanno fatto Johanna e il suo  adorabile spasimante ?


----------

